# DAS BAMF 1.8.6 Remix



## pip77 (Jul 18, 2011)

I love this ROM, but I have two problems.

1st problem: When using Google Maps a window pops up saying that "the application Maps has stopped unexpectedly" and gives me a choice of force close or report. If I choose either one, it goes back to the map like nothing has happened.

2nd problem: When I try to use the Swiftkey X keyboard it gives me the same message as with Google Maps, but it only gives me a Force close option.

I've done a battery pull, fix permissions, uninstall/re-install both programs, and restarts. Is this just a isolated incident or is this a known issue?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Go into Menu > Settings > Applications > Google Maps and clear data.

If that doesn't help, I would say try re-downloading the rom, may have been a corrupt download, and re-install and start over. Probably not what you wanted to hear, but not sure where the problem lies.


----------



## pip77 (Jul 18, 2011)

Re-installing the Rom fixed the problem. Thank you.


----------

